# CORAGGIO ED INCOSCIENZA....



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Son sempre stato una testa matta....fin da piccolo...la pecora nera della famiglia....la strada sempre in salita....la disapprovazione dei miei genitori....non ero e non facevo ciò che desideravano....insomma son cresciuto a pane e coraggio....credevo....!!Così la prima moto da cross...poi quella da strada...le corse clandestine....dovo sfogavo la mia rabbia per il primo amore finito tumultuosamente.....le lliti...e ancora le corse....!Mi chiamavano"IL MATTO"....da quando dopo un goal segnato invece di correre verso il mio allenatore...per festeggiare...andai verso l'allenatore avversario con la banderiena del calcio d'angolo scatenando una rissa.....!!Ero"IL MATTO"..perchè correvo sempre...nessuna paura...nessuna percezione del pericolo....non c'era la morte fin quando non morirono due miei amici...uno in moto...l'altro di overdose....!Coraggio...credevo di essere coraggioso....invece ero semplicemente INCOSCIENTE.....!Stabilirne la differenza ancora oggi per me è un grande problema...mi piace pensarte...che avessi l'incoscienza del coraggio....o il coraggio dell'incoscienza....o forse semplicemente non avevo esperienza e maturità...!Dove è per voi il limite fra coraggio ed incoscienza???


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove è per voi il limite fra coraggio ed incoscienza???


Non so se hai figli Oscuro, ma quando si diventa genitori il limite lo si capisce benissimo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*EMMEKAPPA*

No non ne ho....e sinceramente son preoccupato....che esempio potrei essere?


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No non ne ho....e sinceramente son preoccupato....che esempio potrei essere?
























   ma va... 

Comunque davvero, sempre stata un'incosciente pure io...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

io ho fatto delle gran cazzzate nella mia vita che oggi mi sembrano dettate solo da coglionaggine. Nè coraggio nè altro.

Neanche incoscienza perchè non è che le facevo programmandole o valutandole.
Le facevo perchè ero immatura.

Credo si smetta quando non hanno più il fascino che le rendeva possibili.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son sempre stato una testa matta....fin da piccolo...la pecora nera della famiglia....la strada sempre in salita....la disapprovazione dei miei genitori....non ero e non facevo ciò che desideravano....insomma son cresciuto a pane e coraggio....credevo....!!Così la prima moto da cross...poi quella da strada...le corse clandestine....dovo sfogavo la mia rabbia per il primo amore finito tumultuosamente.....le lliti...e ancora le corse....!Mi chiamavano"IL MATTO"....*da quando dopo un goal segnato invece di correre verso il mio allenatore...per festeggiare...andai verso l'allenatore avversario con la banderiena del calcio d'angolo scatenando una rissa.....!!*Ero"IL MATTO"..perchè correvo sempre...nessuna paura...nessuna percezione del pericolo....non c'era la morte fin quando non morirono due miei amici...uno in moto...l'altro di overdose....!Coraggio...credevo di essere coraggioso....invece ero semplicemente INCOSCIENTE.....!Stabilirne la differenza ancora oggi per me è un grande problema...mi piace pensarte...che avessi l'incoscienza del coraggio....o il coraggio dell'incoscienza....o forse semplicemente non avevo esperienza e maturità...!Dove è per voi il limite fra coraggio ed incoscienza???
























quanti feriti e contusi ci furono?


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son sempre stato una testa matta....fin da piccolo...la pecora nera della famiglia....la strada sempre in salita....la disapprovazione dei miei genitori....non ero e non facevo ciò che desideravano....insomma son cresciuto a pane e coraggio....credevo....!!Così la prima moto da cross...poi quella da strada...le corse clandestine....dovo sfogavo la mia rabbia per il primo amore finito tumultuosamente.....le lliti...e ancora le corse....!Mi chiamavano"IL MATTO"....da quando dopo un goal segnato invece di correre verso il mio allenatore...per festeggiare...andai verso l'allenatore avversario con la banderiena del calcio d'angolo scatenando una rissa.....!!Ero"IL MATTO"..perchè correvo sempre...nessuna paura...nessuna percezione del pericolo....non c'era la morte fin quando non morirono due miei amici...uno in moto...l'altro di overdose....!Coraggio...credevo di essere coraggioso....invece ero semplicemente INCOSCIENTE.....!Stabilirne la differenza ancora oggi per me è un grande problema...mi piace pensarte...che avessi l'incoscienza del coraggio....o il coraggio dell'incoscienza....o forse semplicemente non avevo esperienza e maturità...!*Dove è per voi il limite fra coraggio ed incoscienza???*


C'e' un filo sottile che divide il coraggio dall'incoscienza (secondo me) ... perche' molte volte per fare/compiere delle azioni/imprese nella vita hai bisogno di coraggio ed un pizzico d'incoscienza ... il tutto condito anche da un pizzichino di fortuna, che non guasta mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Anna*






  Era tutta la partita che mi rompeva i coioni....riusci a dargli la bandierina in testa ma presi un destro in faccia....avevo 16 anni....poi...il mio allenatore rimase folgorato impietrito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  intanto quello si era rialzato e caricava....da ridere....giocavamo fuori casa....!!Mi dicevano che avevo talento..ma non ero incline al rispetto delle regole....insomma...la solita testa di *****...!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son sempre stato una testa matta....fin da piccolo...la pecora nera della famiglia....la strada sempre in salita....la disapprovazione dei miei genitori....non ero e non facevo ciò che desideravano....insomma son cresciuto a pane e coraggio....credevo....!!Così la prima moto da cross...poi quella da strada...le corse clandestine....dovo sfogavo la mia rabbia per il primo amore finito tumultuosamente.....le lliti...e ancora le corse....!Mi chiamavano"IL MATTO"....da quando dopo un goal segnato invece di correre verso il mio allenatore...per festeggiare...andai verso l'allenatore avversario con la banderiena del calcio d'angolo scatenando una rissa.....!!Ero"IL MATTO"..perchè correvo sempre...nessuna paura...nessuna percezione del pericolo....non c'era la morte fin quando non morirono due miei amici...uno in moto...l'altro di overdose....!Coraggio...credevo di essere coraggioso....invece ero semplicemente INCOSCIENTE.....!Stabilirne la differenza ancora oggi per me è un grande problema...mi piace pensarte...che avessi l'incoscienza del coraggio....o il coraggio dell'incoscienza....o forse semplicemente non avevo esperienza e maturità...!*Dove è per voi il limite fra coraggio ed incoscienza*???


Sta nella motivazione dell'atto, e nel peso che le dai.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son sempre stato una testa matta....fin da piccolo...la pecora nera della famiglia....la strada sempre in salita....la disapprovazione dei miei genitori....non ero e non facevo ciò che desideravano....insomma son cresciuto a pane e coraggio....credevo....!!Così la prima moto da cross...poi quella da strada...le corse clandestine....dovo sfogavo la mia rabbia per il primo amore finito tumultuosamente.....le lliti...e ancora le corse....!Mi chiamavano"IL MATTO"....da quando dopo un goal segnato invece di correre verso il mio allenatore...per festeggiare...andai verso l'allenatore avversario con la banderiena del calcio d'angolo scatenando una rissa.....!!Ero"IL MATTO"..perchè correvo sempre...nessuna paura...nessuna percezione del pericolo....non c'era la morte fin quando non morirono due miei amici...uno in moto...l'altro di overdose....!Coraggio...credevo di essere coraggioso....invece ero semplicemente INCOSCIENTE.....!Stabilirne la differenza ancora oggi per me è un grande problema...mi piace pensarte...che avessi l'incoscienza del coraggio....o il coraggio dell'incoscienza....o forse semplicemente non avevo esperienza e maturità...!Dove è per voi il limite fra *coraggio ed incoscienza??*?


 nell'intelligenza e nella consapevolezza . e chi ha coraggio ha paura


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*M:M*

Nella motivazione dell'atto?Insomma......avrei le mie attenuanti!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nella motivazione dell'atto?Insomma......avrei le mie attenuanti!!!


le hanno tutti


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

il coraggio e' la piu alta qualita' dell'uomo


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Minerva*

Chi ha coraggio ha paura....di conseguenza chi ha paura ha coraggio?QUalcosa non mi torna!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi ha coraggio ha paura....di conseguenza chi ha paura ha coraggio?QUalcosa non mi torna!!!


esattamente
io sono dell'idea che uno e' coraggioso quando fa qualcosa x cui ha paura.....che va contro la sua natura quindi
esempio stupido....se tu non hai paura del vuoto e ti butti col paracadute non sei coraggioso....xche alla fine fai una cosa che non ti fa ne caldo ne freddo....viceversa se forzi  i tuoi istinti si


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nella motivazione dell'atto?Insomma......avrei le mie attenuanti!!!


 Se uno fa cazzate senza avere nessuna motivazione e senza soppesare le conseguenze è un incosciente. Se invece sa bene perchè fa quella cosa, anche se molto rischiosa, ed è ben conscio di ciò che rischia... mostra coraggio.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*....*

Il punto è definire cosa è il coraggio per ognuno di noi..!!Per me il coraggio è esser rimasto fedele a me stesso....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  o   forse l'incoscienza di averlo fatto.....!!


----------



## tatitati (15 Gennaio 2009)

*minni*

quanto mi piace klimt... ho i tarocchi con i suoi disegni sopra.. in oro.. li ho pagati un capitale.

scusate la parente la richiudo subito...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è definire cosa è il coraggio per ognuno di noi..!!Per me il coraggio è esser rimasto fedele a me stesso....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per me il coraggio è affrontare le proprie paure.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Tati*

Tu puoi....!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Medusa*

Certo...potrebbe anche esser incoscienza però!!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> quanto mi piace klimt... ho i tarocchi con i suoi disegni sopra.. in oro.. li ho pagati un capitale.
> 
> scusate la parente la richiudo subito...


 lo so, tatina.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se uno fa cazzate senza avere nessuna motivazione e senza soppesare le conseguenze è un incosciente. Se invece sa bene perchè fa quella cosa, anche se molto rischiosa, ed è ben conscio di ciò che rischia... mostra coraggio.


Tu hai troppa fiducia nell'animo umano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *nell'intelligenza e nella consapevolezza* . e chi ha coraggio ha paura





moltimodi ha detto:


> Se uno fa cazzate senza avere nessuna motivazione e senza soppesare le conseguenze è un incosciente. *Se invece sa bene perchè fa quella cosa, anche se molto rischiosa, ed è ben conscio di ciò che rischia... mostra coraggio*.





Asudem ha detto:


> per me il *coraggio è affrontare le proprie paure*.






















​Ovvio che l'intelligenza conta moltgni "virtù" o valore vale nella misura in cui è un valore il motivo o lo scopo dell'atto.
Non credo che il coraggio debba essere obbligatoriamente apprezzato. 
Buttarsi "coraggiosamente" dalla finestra non è coraggio che apprezzo.​


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Buttarsi....*

Buttarsi"Coraggiosamente"dalla finestra.....!!Molte persone si tolgono la vita così....dicono che sia vigliaccheria....forse è vero....ma infondo ad un gesto così malsano non c'è anche un pizzico di coraggio per vincere il proprio istinto di conservazione???


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ovvio che l'intelligenza conta moltgni "virtù" o valore vale nella misura in cui è un valore il motivo o lo scopo dell'atto.
> Non credo che il coraggio debba essere obbligatoriamente apprezzato.​
> Buttarsi "coraggiosamente" dalla finestra non è coraggio che apprezzo.​


per questo dico che chi ha coraggio tiene cara la paura , a differenza dell'incosciente.
chi ha a che fare con lavori pericolosi sa di correre un rischio e cerca di valutare ogni cosa affinché questo si riduca.
l'incosciente non ha la consapevolezza di quello a cui va incontro .


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ovvio che l'intelligenza conta moltgni "virtù" o valore vale nella misura in cui è un valore il motivo o lo scopo dell'atto.
> *Non credo che il coraggio debba essere obbligatoriamente apprezzato*.​
> *Buttarsi "coraggiosamente" dalla finestra non è coraggio che apprezzo*.​


Sono d'accordo, ma non devi dare necessariamente una connotazione morale al coraggio. Per citare il tuo esempio, il suicidio davvero consapevole (comunque raro) , è un atto di coraggio. Puoi non apprezzarlo, ma lo è. "Addio, ciliegi in fiore", un libro bellissimo pieno di coraggio, sul sacrificio consapevole dei soldati giapponesi nell'ultima guerra.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*m.m*

Appunto!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

L'incosciente affronterebbe un leone a mani nude... un coraggioso sa cos'e' un leone. Hank


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

*MM e Persa*

Mi avete flippata!

Malsanamente concordo con tutt'e due.

Comunque vi amo, sposatemi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi avete flippata!
> 
> Malsanamente concordo con tutt'e due.
> 
> Comunque vi amo, sposatemi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma non devi dare necessariamente una connotazione morale al coraggio. Per citare il tuo esempio, il suicidio davvero consapevole (comunque raro) , è un atto di coraggio. Puoi non apprezzarlo, ma lo è. "Addio, ciliegi in fiore", un libro bellissimo pieno di coraggio, sul sacrificio consapevole dei soldati giapponesi nell'ultima guerra.


Io parlavo di mio apprezzamento perché c'è il rischio che alcune "virtu" possano essere considerate apprezzabili di per sè cosa che non credo corretta.
Il coraggio così come la lealtà quando sono svincolate dalla ragione per cui vengono esercitate divengono caratteristiche negative e, SECONDO ME, possono persino divenire ripugnanti come nel caso del coraggio del killer professionista o della lealtà mafiosa.
A dir la verità il buttarsi dalla finestra lo avevo usato come esempio paradossale, senza pensare al suicidio (che non compierei mai con quella modalità ...soffro di vertigini e non ci riuscirei) che invece posso considerare, in alcune circostanze, una scelta consapevole e rispettabile, che non escludo di fare in futuro.


----------



## LDS (16 Gennaio 2009)

secondo me dipende dalle situazioni, dalle persone, dall'umore, dall'educazione, dalla motivazione.
Andare a 300 all'ora in autostrada è da matti e non da incoscenti, ma schumi in pista a 300 km/h non era matto, nè incoscente, era solo preparato, allenato e pronto a farlo quando se ne presentava l'occasione.
Se tu (in generale) sei cresciuto in una famiglia tranquilla, ed hai vissuto un'infanzia e un adolescenza in cui l'unico pensiero era casa-scuola e finita la scuola decidi di andare in america a studiare senza una lira quella è incoscenza / coraggio che solo a 20 anni ti permette di vivere e di realizzarti.
Se sei motivato nel raggiungere il tuo obiettivo e ci credi fino in fondo ti servirà il coraggio per prendere delle decisioni difficili, si dovranno affrontare probabilmente momenti in cui ti daranno del incoscente e del matto, ma la motivazione supera le difficoltà.
Dipende tutto da cosa credi. 
Personalmente è da incoscenti bere 2 bicchieri di vino e mettersi in macchina, ma non lo è spendere 50000 euro per una macchina. E' da incoscenti andare a caccia con proprio figlio, ma non lo è andare in curva allo stadio. Ogni situazione è rapportata alla nostra percezione degli eventi. Non esiste un metro di giudizio univoco e valevole per assurdo in ogni situazione.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di mio apprezzamento perché c'è il rischio che alcune "virtu" possano essere considerate apprezzabili di per sè cosa che non credo corretta.
> Il coraggio così come la lealtà quando sono svincolate dalla ragione per cui vengono esercitate divengono caratteristiche negative e, SECONDO ME, possono persino divenire ripugnanti come nel caso del coraggio del killer professionista o della lealtà mafiosa.
> A dir la verità il buttarsi dalla finestra lo avevo usato come esempio paradossale, senza pensare al suicidio (che non compierei mai con quella modalità ...soffro di vertigini e non ci riuscirei) che invece posso considerare, in alcune circostanze, *una scelta consapevole e rispettabile*,* che non escludo di fare in futuro*.


Nemmeno io.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il coraggio e' la piu alta qualita' dell'uomo


Il problema è l'interpretazione che si dà al coraggio.

E' coraggio l'azione di un uomo che si mette in gioco per la carriera (e magari in caso di crack si trascina dietro altri)?
E' coraggio l'azione dell'uomo che per non coinvolgere altri in suoi possibili fallimenti ridimensiona le proprie aspirazioni?

E' coraggio colui che mosso da passione abbandona la famiglia per dedicarsi all'amata ?(molti qui lo considerano)
E' coraggio la scelta di sedare la passione e dedicarsi al valore della famiglia al fine di tutelare figli e coniuge innocente?


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' coraggio la scelta di sedare la passione e dedicarsi al valore della famiglia al fine di tutelare figli e coniuge innocente?


No.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' coraggio la scelta di sedare la passione e dedicarsi al valore della famiglia al fine di tutelare figli e coniuge innocente?



Assolutamente sì


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *No*.





Asudem ha detto:


> Assolutamente *sì*


Mi sto pisciando addosso dal ridere! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








































E chi se ne esce più dal "tunnel" di un forum come questo!


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Gennaio 2009)

E' coraggio la scelta di sedare la passione e dedicarsi al valore della famiglia al fine di tutelare figli e coniuge innocente?[/quote]

Sì


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il problema è l'interpretazione che si dà al coraggio.
> 
> E' coraggio l'azione di un uomo che si mette in gioco per la carriera (e magari in caso di crack si trascina dietro altri)?
> E' coraggio l'azione dell'uomo che per non coinvolgere altri in suoi possibili fallimenti ridimensiona le proprie aspirazioni?
> ...


Per definire il coraggio, non bisogna infilarsi nel tunnel dell'etica o della morale...
Si può essere coraggiosi assassini e coraggiosi santi, coraggiosi amanti e coraggiosi monogami.
O viceversa... codardi in tutte queste azioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per definire il coraggio, non bisogna infilarsi nel tunnel dell'etica o della morale...
> *Si può essere coraggiosi assassini e coraggiosi santi, coraggiosi amanti e coraggiosi monogami.*
> *O viceversa... codardi in tutte queste azioni*.


Su questo concordo appieno.

Quindi vi può solo esser soggettività nel definire un atto coraggioso o vile? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ed è l'atto in sè a dover esser definito in un modo o nell'altro...o l'intento che lo determina?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per definire il coraggio, non bisogna infilarsi nel tunnel dell'etica o della morale...
> Si può essere coraggiosi assassini e coraggiosi santi, coraggiosi amanti e coraggiosi monogami.
> O viceversa... codardi in tutte queste azioni.


Io secondo la mia visione delle cose invece farei un distinguo:

Il coraggio di fare i propri comodi a prescindere dagli altri lo chiamo istinto di sopravvivenza, retaggio del tutto animale, mentre il coraggio di mettere davvero in gioco sé stessi fino al punto di accettare di annullarsi a favore di chi potrebbe essere innocentemente coinvolto lo chiamo spirito evoluto, retaggio della parte più elevata dell'essere umano (purtroppo la più piccola)


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su questo concordo appieno.
> 
> *Quindi vi può solo esser soggettività nel definire un atto coraggioso o vile*?
> 
> ...


 Tu l'hai detto.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu l'hai detto.












   che ti metti a fare il Cristo pure tu mo?!


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> che ti metti a fare il Cristo pure tu mo?!


 Chi altro c'è????


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi altro c'è????


Scherzavo, hai risposto come LUI fece tanto tempo fa.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scherzavo, hai risposto come LUI fece tanto tempo fa.


Lo so, l'ho fatto apposta per rafforzare l'affermazione di fedi. Dicevo appunto.... oltre me, chi altro c'è?


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2009)

Sinceramente il termine coraggio e le definizioni correlate ad esso, paiono anche a me condizionate dall'etica e dalla morale corrente.
Un soldato che andava al fronte era coraggioso nella misura in cui era pronto a sacrificare se stesso pur di sopprimere il maggior numero di nemici. Oggi lo definiremo un fanatico incosciente forse. Come definiamo fanatico incosciente un terrorista imbottito di tritolo.
L'unica forma di coraggio accettabile è quella di chi è disposto a sacrificare una vita per un altro.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sinceramente il termine coraggio e le definizioni correlate ad esso, paiono anche a me condizionate dall'etica e dalla morale corrente.
> Un soldato che andava al fronte era coraggioso nella misura in cui era pronto a sacrificare se stesso pur di sopprimere il maggior numero di nemici. Oggi lo definiremo un fanatico incosciente forse. Come definiamo fanatico incosciente un terrorista imbottito di tritolo.
> L'unica forma di coraggio accettabile è quella di chi è disposto a sacrificare una vita per un altro.


i bimbi quando cadono da piccoli non si fanno mai male. si dice dipenda dalle ossa ancora molto elastiche. qualcuno dice, però, che non si fanno male perché, non conoscendo la paura, non si irrigidiscono.
secondo alcuni studi specicifi, in assenza di coscienza il nostro corpo subisce meno traumi in caso di incidente.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è definire cosa è il coraggio per ognuno di noi..!!Per me il coraggio è esser rimasto fedele a me stesso....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il punto è utilizzare il coraggio per qualcosa di meritorio.
Non in un'ottica soggettiva ma riconosciuta come positiva secondo il comune sentire.
Se io dopo varie titubanze faccio qualcosa di cattivo non sono coraggioso, perchè il disvalore insito in quel gesto negativo assorbe in sé, annullandola, la valenza positiva del coraggio raccolto per compierla.
Insomma, l'errore maggiore è sprecare il coraggio per fare cose indegne.
Come tradire, ad esempio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> i bimbi quando cadono da piccoli non si fanno mai male. si dice dipenda dalle ossa ancora molto elastiche. qualcuno dice, però, che non si fanno male perché, non conoscendo la paura, non si irrigidiscono.
> secondo alcuni studi specicifi, in assenza di coscienza il nostro corpo subisce meno traumi in caso di incidente.


Questo fa parte anche di molte teorie alla base delle arti marziali "interne". Ed in questi casi non ci si riferisce solo alla vulnerabilità fisica.....
Il coraggio di origine istintiva è più facile da applicare, in quanto a comandare (spesso a volte contro l'individuo stesso, per assurdo che appaia) è la componente più "naturale", semplice della persona.
Il coraggio morale, invece, quello che coscientemente relega i propri istinti in un angolo, li sopisce e li controlla in favore di azioni volte a tutelare non sè stessi ed i propri confessi e non confessi egoismi, ma dei princìpi riconosciuti come umanamente più forti, è difficile da possedere e da applicare, ed a volte cade, proprio per la sua natura "discreta" ignorato e dimenticato, quando non fatto passare da viltà.
Molti eroi di guerra furono convinti dalla propaganda e dall'indottrinamento militarista che il loro sacrificio sarebbe stato necessario, per questo non sono considerabili meno coraggiosi, anche se il loro coraggio a volte, anzi, molto spesso, fu inutile.
Purtroppo molti altri "eroi" lo furono sulla pelle di altri, e furono mossi solo dal desiderio di affermazione personale, avidità, sete di potere, presunzione. Alcuni divennero personaggi storici, altri i soliti eroi morti, perchè gli era andata male, altri divennero annoverati tra i "cattivi" della storia in quanto ebbero la sfortuna di perdere le battaglie.
La storia la scrivono i vincitori, e non tutti per diritto dettato dal coraggio.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Il punto è utilizzare il coraggio per qualcosa di meritorio.
> Non in un'ottica soggettiva ma riconosciuta come positiva secondo il comune sentire.
> Se io dopo varie titubanze faccio qualcosa di cattivo non sono coraggioso, perchè il disvalore insito in quel gesto negativo assorbe in sé, annullandola, la valenza positiva del coraggio raccolto per compierla.
> Insomma, l'errore maggiore è sprecare il coraggio per fare cose indegne.
> Come tradire, ad esempio.


 Un pilota giapponese che volontariamente si lanciava col suo aereo su una nave americana, era coraggioso secondo te? Oppure Mishima, o Socrate... ci sono differenze, chiaramente.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questo fa parte anche di molte teorie alla base delle arti marziali "interne". Ed in questi casi non ci si riferisce solo alla vulnerabilità fisica.....
> Il coraggio di origine istintiva è più facile da applicare, in quanto a comandare (spesso a volte contro l'individuo stesso, per assurdo che appaia) è la componente più "naturale", semplice della persona.
> Il coraggio morale, invece, quello che coscientemente relega i propri istinti in un angolo, li sopisce e li controlla in favore di azioni volte a tutelare non sè stessi ed i propri confessi e non confessi egoismi, ma dei princìpi riconosciuti come umanamente più forti, è difficile da possedere e da applicare, ed a volte cade, proprio per la sua natura "discreta" ignorato e dimenticato, quando non fatto passare da viltà.
> Molti eroi di guerra furono convinti dalla propaganda e dall'indottrinamento militarista che il loro sacrificio sarebbe stato necessario, per questo non sono considerabili meno coraggiosi, anche se il loro coraggio a volte, anzi, molto spesso, fu inutile.
> ...


subito dopo la nascita di mio figlio sviluppai una serie di paure che prima mi erano sconosciute. per anni non riuscivo a prendere un ascensore o una funivia... mentre prima erano cose che facevo senza nemmeno un fastidio.
per superare dette paure mi dissi che le mie paure erano meno importanti di me e che io ero più forte delle mie paure.
l'incosciente non conosce la paura ma il coraggioso sì, e sa che la paura la può controllare se è il caso di farlo. così, un giorno, decisi che era il momento di attraversare un ponte tibetano su di un orrido. per chi non soffre di vertigini o paura del vuoto è niente... ma per me in quel momento era tutto. mi dissi: tu sei più forte della tua paura. vai. e sono andata.
cappii solo dopo.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Gennaio 2009)

a me l'incoscienza ha permesso di imparare, il coraggio ha permesso di capire


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

*Si*

Sono coraggiosi.
Il primo  e il terzo sono però figli del Bushido ...... ed hanno una percezione bene/male come valore assoluto differente da quella cristiana ed ellenica.   
Hanno però tutti un alto ideale da pereseguire, anche il kamikaze, in un contesto bellico dove il senso del dovere impone di affrontare la morte. Il tutto potenziato con il senso dell'onore nipponico.
Non sono viceversa coraggiosi l'einstazgruppen che spara alla nuca agli ebrei inginocchiati, lo strozetto che tira con la macchina del papà sulla strada e fa un macello, quello che si è liberato del senso di colpa per aver appena trovato la determinazione di andare a letto con la moglie del suo migliore amico.
Anche qui con diversa gradazione


----------



## Old alisea (16 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son sempre stato una testa matta....fin da piccolo...la pecora nera della famiglia....la strada sempre in salita....la disapprovazione dei miei genitori....non ero e non facevo ciò che desideravano....insomma son cresciuto a pane e coraggio....credevo....!!Così la prima moto da cross...poi quella da strada...le corse clandestine....dovo sfogavo la mia rabbia per il primo amore finito tumultuosamente.....le lliti...e ancora le corse....!Mi chiamavano"IL MATTO"....da quando dopo un goal segnato invece di correre verso il mio allenatore...per festeggiare...andai verso l'allenatore avversario con la banderiena del calcio d'angolo scatenando una rissa.....!!Ero"IL MATTO"..perchè correvo sempre...nessuna paura...nessuna percezione del pericolo....non c'era la morte fin quando non morirono due miei amici...uno in moto...l'altro di overdose....!Coraggio...credevo di essere coraggioso....invece ero semplicemente INCOSCIENTE.....!Stabilirne la differenza ancora oggi per me è un grande problema...mi piace pensarte...che avessi l'incoscienza del coraggio....o il coraggio dell'incoscienza....o forse semplicemente non avevo esperienza e maturità...!Dove è per voi il limite fra coraggio ed incoscienza???


Il coraggio finisce dove comincia l'incoscenza.
Però prossimamente non copiare gli argomenti dagli altri forum, per piacere.
http://www.riflessioni.it/forum/psicologia/7070-il-coraggio-e-incoscenza.html


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> a me l'*incoscienza* ha permesso di imparare, il coraggio ha permesso di capire


... e la "paura" servono per "tutelarsi/preservarsi" ... guai a non avere/provare paura ... la paura e' un campanello d'allarme, ci avverte di qualcosa, il pericolo ... pero' ci vuole coraggio ad ammetterlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Sono coraggiosi.
> Il primo e il terzo sono però figli del Bushido ...... ed hanno una percezione bene/male come valore assoluto differente da quella cristiana ed ellenica.
> Hanno però tutti un alto ideale da pereseguire, anche il kamikaze, in un contesto bellico dove il senso del dovere impone di affrontare la morte. Il tutto potenziato con il senso dell'onore nipponico.
> Non sono viceversa coraggiosi l'einstazgruppen che spara alla nuca agli ebrei inginocchiati, lo strozetto che tira con la macchina del papà sulla strada e fa un macello, quello che si è liberato del senso di colpa per aver appena trovato la determinazione di andare a letto con la moglie del suo migliore amico.
> Anche qui con diversa gradazione


Concordo su ogni parola.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e la "paura" servono per "tutelarsi/preservarsi" ... guai a non avere/provare paura ... la paura e' un campanello d'allarme, ci avverte di qualcosa, il pericolo ... pero' ci vuole coraggio ad ammetterlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo su ogni parola.


Allora ti meriti questo.
Tratto da una storia vera.
Libro un tantino noiosetto.
Ma pare che il film sia tutt'altra cosa.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=eEtr5pdNcCg

ps Sono un patito di storia della seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Allora ti meriti questo.
> Tratto da una storia vera.
> Libro un tantino noiosetto.
> Ma pare che il film sia tutt'altra cosa.
> ...


Sembra interessante... e tristemente attuale, purtroppo. Anche se le parti si sono rovesciate.
Conoscevo solo l'eroica rivolta del ghetto di Varsavia. E' una storia vera?
A proposito di coraggio... visto che la seconda guerra mondiale ha sempre interessato anche me, ricambio l'idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNMhyl3t0fU&translated=1


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

Grazie Moltimodi.
Uno di quei film che mi hanno fatto vedere la guerra e le sue povere comparse in una veste diversa.
Alla parola coraggio, senza essere retorico, aggiungerei un altro vocabolo essenziale nel vocabolario dell'esperienza bellica: dignità
Leggi questo.

http://www.biellaclub.it/_cultura/personaggi/CarloFeciaDiCossato/carlo.htm

Mi piace ricordare questo:
Il soldato tedesco ha stupito iol mondo.
Il soldato italiano ha stupito il soldato tedesco (Feldmarshall Erwinn Rommel)


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Grazie Moltimodi.
> Uno di quei film che mi hanno fatto vedere la guerra e le sue povere comparse in una veste diversa.
> Alla parola coraggio, senza essere retorico, aggiungerei un altro vocabolo essenziale nel vocabolario dell'esperienza bellica: dignità
> Leggi questo.
> ...


Conoscevo la storia di questo grande marinaio, ma grazie comunque Orange! Il giudizio di Rommel sugli ufficiali italiani era molto meno lusinghiero, però. 
A proposito di coraggio e dignità, conoscerai probabilmente la storia incredibile di Luigi Gorrini, il famoso "Vespa 2"...
http://www.aereimilitari.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=7112&pid=141977&st=0&#entry141977


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> subito dopo la nascita di mio figlio sviluppai una serie di paure che prima mi erano sconosciute. per anni non riuscivo a prendere un ascensore o una funivia... mentre prima erano cose che facevo senza nemmeno un fastidio.
> per superare dette paure mi dissi che le mie paure erano meno importanti di me e che io ero più forte delle mie paure.
> l'incosciente non conosce la paura ma il coraggioso sì, e sa che la paura la può controllare se è il caso di farlo. così, *un giorno, decisi che era il momento di attraversare un ponte tibetano su di un orrido. per chi non soffre di vertigini o paura del vuoto è niente... ma per me in quel momento era tutto. mi dissi: tu sei più forte della tua paura. vai. e sono andata*.
> capii solo dopo.




















Io capisco.
Se è in Italia mi dici in mp dove?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io capisco.
> Se è in Italia mi dici in mp dove?


non è in italia. però ce ne sono diversi anche sulle dolomiti.
prova!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è in italia. però ce ne sono diversi anche sulle dolomiti.
> prova!!








  vorrei riuscirci.
Hai presente Indiana Jones e il tempio maledetto sul ponte tibetano ...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> vorrei riuscirci.
> Hai presente Indiana Jones e il tempio maledetto sul ponte tibetano ...


eccome se ho presente...

ti posso dire che ci riuscirai... la cosa importante è dirti sempre che tu sei più forte delle tue paure.
ci sono riuscita e io ce la farai anche tu.
io non prendevo neppure più l'ascensore... nemmeno se dovevo andare al 10 piano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eccome se ho presente...
> 
> ti posso dire che ci riuscirai... la cosa importante è dirti sempre che tu sei più forte delle tue paure.
> ci sono riuscita e io ce la farai anche tu.
> io non prendevo neppure più l'ascensore... nemmeno se dovevo andare al 10 piano...


Io sono meno "grave" ma forse lo ero di più, avevo problemi su una sedia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ma ho superato tanto...quasi tutto ...mi manca il ponte tibetano


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono meno "grave" ma forse lo ero di più, avevo problemi su una sedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma le hai sempre avute queste paure o sono cosa recente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma le hai sempre avute queste paure o sono cosa recente?


Le avevo fin dai sedicianni, in seguito a un incidente, dopo le recenti vicende sono molto più sicura e forte.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

non ti quoto così puoi cancellare.
nel mio caso fino alla nascita di mio figlio non avevo nemmeno una paura di questo tipo, e dire che rischiai di morire durante una gara con gli sci, quando avevo 17 anni e, sempre per lo stesso sport, rimasi bloccata in seggiovia per 3 h causa un guasto con vento fortissimo.
ho capito solo dopo averle superate, il perchè di quelle paure...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ti quoto così puoi cancellare.
> nel mio caso fino alla nascita di mio figlio non avevo nemmeno una paura di questo tipo, e dire che rischiai di morire durante una gara con gli sci, quando avevo 17 anni e, sempre per lo stesso sport, rimasi bloccata in seggiovia per 3 h causa un guasto con vento fortissimo.
> ho capito solo dopo averle superate, il perchè di quelle paure...


Grazie di non aver quotato.
Io credo che in paure che sono in parte razionali (io non sono mai stata un'atleta e di conseguenza non ho acquisito sicurezza delle mie capacità fisiche) e in gran parte irrazionali (non è certo necessario essere superwoman per fare un salto da una sedia, infatti ora lo faccio e non lo facevo da ragazza) ci sono spostamenti di altre paure che non vogliamo conoscere o riconoscere.
Io so che avevo paure di mie inedaguatezze che spostavo dal piano psicologico a quello fisico e che gradualmente ho superato. L'aver superato pure la mia tragica vicenda mi ha lasciato solo le paure più razionali ...il ponte tibetano non è proprio come passeggiare guardando le vetrine...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2009)

Mi dovrebbero pagare oro per passare un ponticello sospeso... poi dipende quanto sospeso... riesco a digerire altezze normali solo se sono al sicuro...
Quando stavo a Toronto sono salita nella CN Tower, pavimento di vetro su 250 metri di strapiombo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi dovrebbero pagare oro per passare un ponticello sospeso... poi dipende quanto sospeso... riesco a digerire altezze normali solo se sono al sicuro...
> Quando stavo a Toronto sono salita nella CN Tower, pavimento di vetro su 250 metri di strapiombo


 Potrei probabilmente non provare alcun timore.
In me la paura nasce quando ho problemi di equilibrio. Su un pavimento solido o anche in seggiovia o funivia non ho mai avuto alcun timore.
Invece devo farmi forza per salire o scendere da una barca.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie di non aver quotato.
> Io credo che in paure che sono in parte razionali (io non sono mai stata un'atleta e di conseguenza non ho acquisito sicurezza delle mie capacità fisiche) e in gran parte irrazionali (non è certo necessario essere superwoman per fare un salto da una sedia, infatti ora lo faccio e non lo facevo da ragazza) ci sono spostamenti di altre paure che non vogliamo conoscere o riconoscere.
> Io so che avevo paure di mie inedaguatezze che spostavo dal piano psicologico a quello fisico e che gradualmente ho superato. L'aver superato pure la mia tragica vicenda mi ha lasciato solo le paure più razionali ...il ponte tibetano non è proprio come passeggiare guardando le vetrine...


pensa che il mio incubo ricorrente per anni è stato quello di cadere in un fiume da un punto molto alto. superato il ponte non ho più fatto un sogno simile... questo per dirti che siamo molto più forti di quello che pensiamo.
il ponte tibetano non è una passeggiata ma se da un giro per vetrine torni come quando sei partita, dal ponte tibetano superato, torni che ti senti che nella vita puoi fare tutto... altro che vetrine...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ti quoto così puoi cancellare.
> nel mio caso fino alla nascita di mio figlio non avevo nemmeno una paura di questo tipo, e dire che rischiai di morire durante una gara con gli sci, quando avevo 17 anni e, sempre per lo stesso sport, rimasi bloccata in seggiovia per 3 h causa un guasto con vento fortissimo.
> ho capito solo dopo averle superate, il perchè di quelle paure...


Aspettavo il perché delle paure.
A parte la razionale paura, data dal senso di responsabilità, di cose anche mediamente richiose che ti possono causare anche una semplice ingessatura perché l'immobilità con un bambino piccolo è davvero problematica.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrei probabilmente non provare alcun timore.
> In me la paura nasce quando ho problemi di equilibrio. Su un pavimento solido o anche in seggiovia o funivia non ho mai avuto alcun timore.
> Invece devo farmi forza per salire o scendere da una barca.


Io ho avuto una discreta strizza.
Salire e scendere da una barca infastidisce anche me... nonostante avendo fatto canoa kayak, ho un discreto equilibrio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> pensa che il mio incubo ricorrente per anni è stato quello di cadere in un fiume da un punto molto alto. superato il ponte non ho più fatto un sogno simile... questo per dirti che siamo molto più forti di quello che pensiamo.
> il ponte tibetano non è una passeggiata ma se da un giro per vetrine puoi tornare come quando eri partita, dal ponte tibetano superato torni che ti senti che nella vita puoi fare tutto... altro che vetrine...


Infatti ...lo farò!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oppure discesa in gommone sul fiume, rafting ....


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aspettavo il perché delle paure.
> A parte la razionale paura, data dal senso di responsabilità, di cose anche mediamente richiose che ti possono causare anche una semplice ingessatura perché l'immobilità con un bambino piccolo è davvero problematica.


le paure di quel tipo nascondono paure più profonde. nel mio caso ho capito solo dopo... ma sono cose troppo dolorose e non ho più voglia di riaprire quel cassetto di ricordi.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi dovrebbero pagare oro per passare un ponticello sospeso... poi dipende quanto sospeso... riesco a digerire altezze normali solo se sono al sicuro...
> Quando stavo a Toronto sono salita nella CN Tower, pavimento di vetro su 250 metri di strapiombo


cacchio... non si può certo dire che soffri di vertigini... per te un ponte tibetano sarebbe niente.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti ...lo farò!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma quello è niente in confronto alla paura/attrazione del vuoto..
vuoi mettere la funivia del bianco che ti porta al ghiacciaio a 3000mt? e da lì guardare in basso lo strapiombo? ti attrae e ti fa paura... è una sensazione pazzesca...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quello è niente in confronto alla paura/attrazione del vuoto..
> vuoi mettere la funivia del bianco che ti porta al ghiacciaio a 3000mt? e da lì guardare in basso lo strapiombo? ti attrae e ti fa paura... è una sensazione pazzesca...


 La sensazione del vuoto si prova anche nuotando con la maschera quando aumenta improvvisamente la profondità o come fuori dal rift della barriera corallina in cui si intuisce l'abisso (e non è razionale peché si affoga in 5 m di profondità come in 500...)


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La sensazione del vuoto si prova anche nuotando con la maschera quando aumenta improvvisamente la profondità o come fuori dal rift della barriera corallina in cui si intuisce l'abisso (e non è razionale peché si affoga in 5 m di profondità come in 500...)


mai provato. non riesco a nuotare con la maschera e meno che meno a fare scuba fra i coralli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mai provato. non riesco a nuotare con la maschera e meno che meno a fare scuba fra i coralli.


ma ...dopo il ponte tibetano...puoi tutto.
Per me è stata la cosa migliore del mio matrimonio (dopo i figli) ...ci son stata in viaggio di nozze e ci tornerò


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ma ...dopo il ponte tibetano...puoi tutto.
> Per me è stata la cosa migliore del mio matrimonio (dopo i figli) ...ci son stata in viaggio di nozze e ci tornerò


doppio


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ma ...dopo il ponte tibetano...puoi tutto.
> Per me è stata la cosa migliore del mio matrimonio (dopo i figli) ...ci son stata in viaggio di nozze e ci tornerò


diciamo allora che ci sono cose di cui non ho paura ma che mi procurano fastidio fisico e quindi evito di farle. usare la maschera è una una di queste ma può anche essere che nessuno mi abbia mai spinto a provare una discesa fra i coralli...
credo che il massimo per me è il parapendio come sensazione ed emozione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo allora che ci sono cose di cui non ho paura ma che mi procurano fastidio fisico e quindi evito di farle. usare la maschera è una dna di questa ma può anche essere che nessuno mi abbia mai spinto a provare una discesa fra i coralli...
> credo che il massimo per me sia il parapendio come sensazione ed emozione...


 Il parapendio ...neanche morta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però il fastidio della maschera dipende molto dalla maschera e dal boccaglio. Ve ne sono di numerosi tipi e io ne avevo una che mi faceva sentire soffocare, poi ho trovato quella giusta.
E' un'esperienze bellissima nuotare in un acquario di acqua tiepida...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il parapendio ...neanche morta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti credo sulla parola... io potrei portarti come esempio le discese libere che facevo quando sciavo. giù. giù ancora più veloce e più vai veloce e più hai voglia di andare... le gambe come elastici e le braccia come antenne...
e giù come il vento.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2009)

*ALisea*

Non per deluderti....ma non ho copiato un bel nulla....quetso è l'unico sito che riesco a malapena a frequentare....!!!Purtroppo per tanti!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ti quoto così puoi cancellare.
> nel mio caso fino alla nascita di mio figlio non avevo nemmeno una paura di questo tipo, e dire che rischiai di morire durante una gara con gli sci, quando avevo 17 anni e, sempre per lo stesso sport, rimasi bloccata in seggiovia per 3 h causa un guasto con vento fortissimo.
> ho capito solo dopo averle superate, il perchè di quelle paure...


Sono stato motociclista per molti anni, e sicuramente non un santo, Sono andato nei posti più assurdi, in elicottero, su mezzi corazzati guidati  da pazzi furiosi su sentieri di montagna, col rischio continuo di capovolgerci, non mi sono mai fatto problemi. Lavoravo a 10 metri d'altezza seduto a cavalcioni su un assicella appoggiata ad un ponteggio ballerino, non ho mai avuto vertigini o paura dell'altezza.
Un giorno, durante il viaggio di nozze, siamo andati su una giostra un po' particolare, che non ho mai più visto da nessuna parte. Mi sembrava di morire! Non era paura, perchè ho sempre avuto molta fiducia nella tecnologia, ma i nervi sembrava che mi scoppiassero dentro. da quella volta, anche solo vedendo in un film un aereo che supera delle vette e si trova davanti il vuoto dela valle, mi viene da trasalire violentemente. Sono andato su uno dei campanili della Sagrada Familia a Barcellona, e c'è mancato poco che dovessero portarmi giu di peso. Non posso più stare su un balcone oltre il secondo piano. Non so come mai.
Vorrei tanto fare parapendio, per provare a vedere se riesco a controllarmi, ma sotto sotto trovo sempre una scusa (ho amici istruttori, sarebbe facile...).
In compenso sono andato a fare un "percorso tibetano" nelle Marche, vicino a Fermo, e me la sono cavata benissimo, senza problemi, anzi, ci ho accompagnato mio figlio due o tre volte. Ne abbiamo uno anche dalle nostre parti, ma costa un'occhio. Peccato.
Cosa strana le paure. Eppure ancora oggi, quando mi trovo davanti ad un'emergenza, non mi faccio problemi di sorta, rischio senza pormi limiti, se non quelli del buon senso.
Da quando è nato mio figlio, comunque, ho praticamente smesso di andare in moto, ed in auto, quando guidano gli altri ,un po' di apprensione la provo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Alce*

Ho la sensazione si stia andando fuori tema...!Le paure ancestrali fanno parte di noi...ognuno ha le sue....mi interessava di più definire se possibile il sottile limite che divide coraggio e incoscienza!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione si stia andando fuori tema...!Le paure ancestrali fanno parte di noi...ognuno ha le sue....mi interessava di più definire se possibile il sottile limite che divide coraggio e incoscienza!!!


....Eppure no, non mi sembra, perchè anche le paure ancestrali, ed il loro superamento, fanno parte dell'uso o dell'abuso di coraggio ed incoscienza.
L'incoscienza, comunque, è generalmente considerata quale sfida di un determinato rischio lanciata ponendosi limiti irragionevolmente al di là delle proprie capacità, e quindi la cui buona fine sia affidata fondamentalmente alla buona sorte, od alla presunzione di capacità personali che vanno oltre quanto normalmente acettabile. Aumenta il fattore incoscienza la gratuità del gesto, quindi quando il pericolo viene affrontato senza che se ne abbia una reale necessità.
Il tentativo di salvataggio di una persona che sta annegando da parte di un'altra che non sa nuotare, la annovererei tra gli esempi di coraggio istintivo (per quanto"stupido"), mentre lo scalare le cascate di ghiaccio troverebbe il suo posto tra le incoscienze premeditate (ancora più stupide).


----------

